# Indian bicycle



## JKT (Aug 27, 2014)

I bought this bike today. the seller got it from the original owner who passed away a couple months ago and used it to deliver papers as a kid. the seller isn't into bikes and didn't know what brand it was ( there is no head badge ) he just wanted to get rid of it. I only have this one photo right now, but while looking at it I noticed the unmistakable Indian chain ring on it and quickly made the deal !! he almost gave it away !! the cost of shipping was almost as much as the bike !! when it arrives I will post more pics


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 27, 2014)

good for you.its always nice to have one of those in a collection.looks to be 1920's.


----------



## JKT (Aug 27, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> good for you.its always nice to have one of those in a collection.looks to be 1920's.




thank you ! I was thinking the 1920's also. obviously the neck has been replaced at sometime.


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great find and enjoy it! It just proves there's stuff out there yet!


----------



## JKT (Aug 27, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> Great find and enjoy it! It just proves there's stuff out there yet!




yes I was surprised too !! some very nice bikes have shown up recently ! so you just never know when one will pop up.


----------



## Dieselhead (Aug 27, 2014)

Great looking bike man! Nice to see a picture after hearing about it!


----------



## JimK (Aug 28, 2014)

First off, fantastic find. A very cool bike. I am just starting to notice these really older bikes and have a question (and please forgive my ignorance if I am wrong) didn't Indians of this vintage have a flared mud guard at the bottom of the front fender? Or was this a feature on just some models?

JimK


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 28, 2014)

*JKT ... horsepower added ................*

.............  patric






*









=================================
=================================*


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2014)

looks to have all steel wheels.... kool find!


----------



## JKT (Aug 28, 2014)

JimK said:


> First off, fantastic find. A very cool bike. I am just starting to notice these really older bikes and have a question (and please forgive my ignorance if I am wrong) didn't Indians of this vintage have a flared mud guard at the bottom of the front fender? Or was this a feature on just some models?
> 
> JimK




thank you JimK ! I have many Indian Motorcycles and have always been interested in having a Indian bicycle. from the info I have come across the flared front fenders were on the early Indians with the first head badge and the some with the second  Hendee  Manufacturing co. head badge into the teens... in the early 1920's I think 1923 or 1924 it became known as the Indian Motocycle co. with a different head badge, and the front flare was gone.


----------



## JKT (Aug 28, 2014)

bricycle said:


> looks to have all steel wheels.... kool find!




thank you Bricycle ! that's interesting !! I hadn't looked real close at them I just figured they would be wood clad... I won't  know for sure until I get it home... I will post more pics in a week or so.


----------



## JKT (Aug 28, 2014)

*hoofhearted*

yes Patric !!  that's the way it will be once I get it home !! ... and maybe some tires on it... lol  John


----------



## JimK (Aug 28, 2014)

JKT said:


> thank you JimK ! I have many Indian Motorcycles and have always been interested in having a Indian bicycle. from the info I have come across the flared front fenders were on the early Indians with the first head badge and the some of the second  Hendee  Manufacturing co. head badge into the teens... in the early 1920's I think 1923 or 1924 it became known as the Indian Motocycle co. with a different head badge, and the front flare was gone.





Very cool, thanks for taking the time to let me know that. What a fantastic find and I look forward to more pictures.

JimK


----------

